# stuck axle nut



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

i am needing to change my ball joints and some cv boots in the rear on my brute and i cant get the axle nut off of any of the axles. i have tryed my cordless impact and it does nothing. i but a breaker bar on in and jumped on it and still nuthing.. any suggestions on how i could solve this??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Soak it over night w/ something good & hit hard tomorrow w/ the impact again. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

If that doesnt work get a torch and heat it up and it'll come right off.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

My 120V impact does the job well great investment if you have a wheeler it hits harder than my 1/2" pneumatic 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

bigger impact  heat will work too


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I had to replace an axle on my bike right after I'd got it. Nothing would work. We used heat, soaked it in kroil, impacts (including my dads 1" ) ended up having to nearly cut it in two with a cold chisel before it gave. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I had to use a breaker bar and 4 ft cheater pipe to break mine loose. I was actually lifting the bike off the Jack stand and bouncing it with the cheater pipe when it broke. If you can heat it, it will help a lot. 

To the Batcave!


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

dang^^ i hope that it dosnt give me that much crap! but thanks guys i will go to get supplies tomo after work


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Cordless impact is great for body screws etc. but just aren't powerful enough for axel nuts and such. I didn't have an air compressor and couldn't get my rear axel nut off so I just removed the whole knuckle, stuck it in the vice and changed the boots.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

z24guy said:


> Cordless impact is great for body screws etc. but just aren't powerful enough for axel nuts and such. I didn't have an air compressor and couldn't get my rear axel nut off so I just removed the whole knuckle, stuck it in the vice and changed the boots.


That's thinking outside the box!! It works though, right? Good idea.

To the Batcave!


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

we here at my shop have been using the new CRC freeze off and let me tell you all of you guys should have some of that stuff in your garages this stuff works amazing. and very fast!!


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

I just had to cut the nut off of mine. I tried all these ideas everyone has thrown out. Air impact, electric impact, cordless impact, heat, breaker bar, penetrating oil, nothing. Dremel worked though!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

If you had a cutting torch you could always wash the nut off the axle. It's a little tricky but it can be done


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## apache2831 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just got done using vise grips, hammer, and pb blaster, that don't get it, it wasn't meant to come off


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Where are you located apache?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## apache2831 (Jun 7, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Where are you located apache?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


savannah, ga with no known bike guys around me just working out of the garage, loaned so many tools of niceness I just make stuff work with what I got


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

talleyman01 said:


> we here at my shop have been using the new CRC freeze off and let me tell you all of you guys should have some of that stuff in your garages this stuff works amazing. and very fast!!


X2 works really fast


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

I just got done doing mine last night and it was a pain too. The way that worked for me was to put my tire back on the bike with the center cap out of the wheel and put the bike back on the ground, and set the break. (I put a brick behind the tires to) Then I used a breaker bar and a 5 foot long pipe and it broke loose.


----------

